# Modding the Patriot RDA



## blujeenz (4/11/15)

It is overall a good quality build, proper SS not some chrome plated brass, but it was designed as a MTL device only, 2 small 1mm dia airholes, no air control and a slightly choked 4mm dia driptip.
Mine pictured was a dirt cheap specimen, probably factory 2nds.



I whipped out the trusty dremel and carved what I thought would serve as vortex inducing passages in the driptip. If I could have grooved the roof of the bell I would have, but it might have made a mess so I left it well alone other than a mild rounding over of the edge.
The tiny 1mm holes in the side were drilled out with a 2.5mm bit, and elongated to induce air flow spin. The oem coils and wick were tossed and I wrapped my own dual #30's at 1.6ohm to give a final 0.8ohm atty.
The driptip was clamped in a bit of wood and the bore enlarged to 5mm dia.
I used my finger to check for any sharp or loose metal burrs from the drilling and washed everything out.



Im a noob and this is how I wicked, there may be better ways but Im not a big fan of the general trend of stuffing in enough cotton to make a duvet. The fluted brass screws are a nice touch, no scratching around for a mini star screwdriver.



Filled with juice and away we go.




I didnt count the number of hits but round about the 10~15 range I started tasting cotton.
It also allowed me to see if the wicks were drawing evenly, they werent and one needed to be rewicked as it was too tight.



That right there is what burnt cotton looks like. 

My experience with RDA's is very limited at this stage, but I really dig the fluted screws and the spacious well. The vape is cool with a lot of condensation on the inside walls, most likely due to the thin walls.

The Patriot was fired by my trusty SVD with 9watts being a decent power area for this coil config.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (5/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> It is overall a good quality build, proper SS not some chrome plated brass, but it was designed as a MTL device only, 2 small 1mm dia airholes, no air control and a slightly choked 4mm dia driptip.
> Mine pictured was a dirt cheap specimen, probably factory 2nds.
> View attachment 38474
> 
> ...


I've had one for a while and I find it to be a decent little atty.glad you're enjoying it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (5/11/15)

Very creative work there @blujeenz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

